# IPhone 4G Release?



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody know when? Out of interest....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

its in the iphone v HTC thread a couple down from this one....


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Cheers.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Is the announcement today for the 4g iPhone?


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Is the announcement today for the 4g iPhone?


Yep - think so. Should be going on now in fact.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

It is.

General theme seems to be... meh. Exactly the phone that was leaked that i posted a few months ago.

Doesn't seem to be anything i'd desperately want to swap my 3Gs for....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

manphibian said:


> Doesn't seem to be anything i'd desperately want to swap my 3Gs for....


... but everything I'll be wanting to upgrade my 3G too. Which is exactly the product cycle they are after with this release.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Kev any idea's on dates at all for release???


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> It is.
> 
> General theme seems to be... meh. Exactly the phone that was leaked that i posted a few months ago.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be anything i'd desperately want to swap my 3Gs for....


Really?? I wasn't planning on getting this generation as they don't tend to make the functionality steps too big between iterations, but I'd say the massively improved screen, internal gyros, 5MP camera, 720p30 video and improved battery life are very very temping indeed. Add to that the redesign that moves back to all metal and glass construction...

It'll all come down to cost in the end, but it looks like a massive upgrade to me. Way more than the previous generation changes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

robokn said:


> Kev any idea's on dates at all for release???


I was at Voda HQ this afternoon discussing it on the roadmap and I've been told 2x dates at the mo, which are wildly apart(!). It's dependant on what happens with the processor delay that is currently in place. The new phone shares the iPad processor and there is a massive shortage right now.

As of COB today there was no confirmed date for Voda, so my gut feeling is a probable 1st/2nd week of July delivery in the UK, but that may be sooner if the processor situation is cleared up.

To put it into context I'm STILL waiting for my 3G iPad to arrive, which has been continually delayed! 

I would expect 'Pre-Orders' to open soon though!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Spandex said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > It is.
> ...


extra internal gyros?! gimmick. it's a phone ffs :lol: 
Seen screen comparisons, not that "massive" a difference, 
5MP camera.... I'd still wager the lens quality is crap.
HD video is good, but i can count on one hand the number of videos i've taken with mine.
Battery life..... mine lasts the day, that wouldn't last 2 days, so no difference.

So yeah, not bothered.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I heard pre order is 15th June and release on 24th.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> extra internal gyros?! gimmick. it's a phone ffs :lol:
> Seen screen comparisons, not that "massive" a difference,
> 5MP camera.... I'd still wager the lens quality is crap.
> HD video is good, but i can count on one hand the number of videos i've taken with mine.
> ...


Not 'extra' gyros. The current model just has an accelerometer. Adding gyros will make all the applications that use the accelerometer even more accurate and open up the possibility of much much more.

As for the camera, lets say for the sake of argument that the lens is identical to the 3GS... That still means there will be an improvement with the new camera, as they have kept the sensor pixel density the same (i.e. the sensor has increased in size so the low light performance should improve) and they have used a back illuminated sensor.

You may well be the centre of your universe, but no one else is measuring battery life on how long *your* phone lasts. If you're sitting on a long flight or train journey you might actually appreciate a battery that lets you play games and videos for the duration.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2010)

Spandex said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > extra internal gyros?! gimmick. it's a phone ffs :lol:
> ...


Ok, it's your money.

Now go spend it, Apple have spoken! :lol:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I will be getting one to go with the families Two mac's, Four Ipods, a couple of nano's and Three iPhones and for chrimbo I am getting a iPad (if I am a good boy), why 'cause I like them easy to use and look good more than enough for me, so there :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sk8dave88 (Dec 17, 2009)

Been following a conference in the US via Engadget app and on there it confirms June 24th release includes the UK !!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

robokn said:


> I will be getting one to go with the families Two mac's, Four Ipods, a couple of nano's and Three iPhones and for chrimbo I am getting a iPad (if I am a good boy), why 'cause I like them easy to use and look good more than enough for me, so there :lol: :lol: :lol:


+1 :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sk8dave88 said:


> Been following a conference in the US via Engadget app and on there it confirms June 24th release includes the UK !!


As I said earlier in this thread, don't bank on that date just yet!


----------



## sk8dave88 (Dec 17, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> sk8dave88 said:
> 
> 
> > Been following a conference in the US via Engadget app and on there it confirms June 24th release includes the UK !!
> ...


I'm going on the presentation chief executive officer of Apple Steve Jobs just gave in the US. It would be pretty foolish of him to let that date slip. June 24th is the date he has given for release in US, France, Germany, UK and Japan. I'd be very confident to go with this information.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sk8dave88 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > sk8dave88 said:
> ...


Oh yeah, just like the release date of the iPad was kept. 

I'm not saying it's not going to be the 24th, but there are severe processor supply problems, so I wouldn't be surprised to see this date slip a bit in the UK, just like the iPad did. Apple will always service the US market first.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hisnibs is creaming over it once again - I told him to get one so I can have his current iphone


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Orange stating 24th in UK

http://newsroom.orange.co.uk/2010/06/07 ... -iphone-4/


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Rip Off.

Some of the new technology they are filing patents for is exceptionally good however its very hard to patent technology so I give it 3 to 6 months before everyone has the technology.

Its over-rated like the Ipad.

8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All confirming for 24th release in UK:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/07/ipho ... ith-o2-uk/


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be getting my hands on one of these. Then to sell the 3GS.

Just waiting for O2 to release their PAYG prices online.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know if they will be selling them sim free in the uk from apple?

Or will it be like last time of having to go far flung places just to get an officially unlocked one?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.apple.com/iphone/?cid=CDM-US ... umer&sr=em


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I heard from T-mobile today that they will be getting the new Iphone sometime next month. It's not a definate date but they will be offering it for sure. Fingers crossed then and I'll hold off on the HTC Desire.


----------



## xan173 (Dec 14, 2009)

Shame 3g on O2 is like trying to catch rain with a fishing net! And is been getting worse over the three months I have had my iPhone 3gs.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Anyone know if O2 will let me upgrade my 3Gs? I'm on the standard 24 month contract, but will they just roll that on to another 24 months if I get the iPhone 4?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

head_ed said:


> Anyone know if O2 will let me upgrade my 3Gs? I'm on the standard 24 month contract, but will they just roll that on to another 24 months if I get the iPhone 4?


you will have to do what everyone else does and either buy the new one or claim you "lost" yours and get a new one under the insurance.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Only if you have finished your contract or are within two months you can pay to cancel and if you do they cannot charge VAT
on line rental saw it on the box a few months ago as you have not used the service so no VAT


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

jbell said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if O2 will let me upgrade my 3Gs? I'm on the standard 24 month contract, but will they just roll that on to another 24 months if I get the iPhone 4?
> ...


Don't think that always works. I'm with O2 and when I put my N95 (original) through the wash (genuinely), they replaced it with another old one rather than with the N95 8gb which had been out for a long time.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

xan173 said:


> Shame 3g on O2 is like trying to catch rain with a fishing net! And is been getting worse over the three months I have had my iPhone 3gs.


after 12 years I'm considering leaving O2 becuse I'm finding the whole network including 3G is failing badly in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

jbell said:


> head_ed said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know if O2 will let me upgrade my 3Gs? I'm on the standard 24 month contract, but will they just roll that on to another 24 months if I get the iPhone 4?
> ...


Not true, if u speak to them im sure they will let u get one for a fee, my bro in law managed too (3gs when that was released)


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Kell said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > head_ed said:
> ...


It has been a masive problem for insurance and mobile companies in the past, hence why iPhone ins premiums are so high, they are now reviewing every claim carefully as people were claiming then paying the difference to upgrade to the new version


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

It's no biggie if I can't as after nearly 12 months of ownership I am still really happy with my 3Gs (apart from the reliability aspect!).

I'll just wait for another 12 months until the next one is launched!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

More News.
http://www.apple.com/iphone/?cid=CDM-US ... umer&sr=em


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

is it likely iOS4 will be released on the same day or will it be after 4g launch?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> is it likely iOS4 will be released on the same day or will it be after 4g launch?


June 21st for ios4


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

manphibian said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > is it likely iOS4 will be released on the same day or will it be after 4g launch?
> ...


excellent 8)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Rumour has it O2 will be allowing 3Gs monthly customers an upgrade. ! . Not sure if you have to take out a new full 18 month contract though . Trouble with the 4G is that all the money spent on car kits and covers etc will be a waste if you upgrade .
And its supposed to be cheaper than the 3Gs when that was released.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

the stig said:


> Rumour has it O2 will be allowing 3Gs monthly customers an upgrade. ! . Not sure if you have to take out a new full 18 month contract though . Trouble with the 4G is that all the money spent on car kits and covers etc will be a waste if you upgrade .
> And its supposed to be cheaper than the 3Gs when that was released.


I hope that rumour is true......


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

sniper-sam said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > Rumour has it O2 will be allowing 3Gs monthly customers an upgrade. ! . Not sure if you have to take out a new full 18 month contract though . Trouble with the 4G is that all the money spent on car kits and covers etc will be a waste if you upgrade .
> ...


sounds massively unlikely to me. Only way i could see that would be if you paid up your entire contract, or had 2 running simultaneously....

Either way, so not worth it!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Offer from O2.

You can cancel your existing contract, by paying £20 per month for each remaining month. So if you've got 6 months left x £20 = £120 to cancel early (instead of paying the normal rate of £35-£45 per month) and upgrade to the iPhone4 with another contract.

Not something I'll do, as won't want another contract starting (will go PAYG)

Details here:

http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/howtoupgrade.html


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

C.J said:


> Offer from O2.
> 
> You can cancel your existing contract, by paying £20 per month for each remaining month. So if you've got 6 months left x £20 = £120 to cancel early (instead of paying the normal rate of £35-£45 per month) and upgrade to the iPhone4 with another contract.
> 
> ...


Very interesting, something I could be tempted by.....


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

Most people should be able to sell their existing phone to cover the cost of paying the remainder of the contract then too. Good shout


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I have a 32gb 3gs and they are selling on fleabay for around £350. Ive got 8 months left on my contract x £20 a month Result !!!!  Might wait to see what glitches come with the i 4 . 
Will try the new software on my 3gs first and see what gives ! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Not bad i guess... But how much is the phone going to cost on the new contract? I heard £250....

Not so cheap any more is it....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> General theme seems to be... meh.





manphibian said:


> So yeah, not bothered.





manphibian said:


> Either way, so not worth it!





manphibian said:


> Not so cheap any more is it....


Can we just assume from now on that you don't like it? That way you won't have to keep posting.


----------



## WesTTR (May 15, 2010)

the stig said:


> I have a 32gb 3gs and they are selling on fleabay for around £350. Ive got 8 months left on my contract x £20 a month Result !!!!  Might wait to see what glitches come with the i 4 .
> Will try the new software on my 3gs first and see what gives ! :wink:


having an Apple developer account, i've had the iOS 4 (gold master seed build, so still not the final one) for a couple of days now and it's been absolutely fine. the earlier betas were pretty unstable.

been liking the threaded messaging in my inbox after getting used to that in Office 2010. a lot of apps will need updating to take advantage of the multi-tasking/app switching functionality so that you can effectively pause them while you jump into another app and then return back to what you were doing

unified inbox i'm not digging, turned that back off

app folders have let me reduce 6 pages of apps down to a couple at the mo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Spandex said:


> Can we just assume from now on that you don't like it? That way you won't have to keep posting.


The fact that it bothers you enough to quote 4 of my 'musings' makes me want to post even more 

I was actually enquiring as to whether anyone knew the price, as i obviously 'like' iphones... i have one! and if i could get one without shelling out much, then i probably would  All i ever pointed out was that i was disappointed they didn't do more with it.

Thanks for caring though :-*


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

manphibian said:


> All i ever pointed out was that i was disappointed they didn't do more with it.


More? what were you hoping for? It seems like a substantial upgrade to me and certainly more than they did between any of the other generations.


manphibian said:


> Thanks for caring though :-*


That is spectacularly optimistic.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

the stig said:


> I have a 32gb 3gs and they are selling on fleabay for around £350. Ive got 8 months left on my contract x £20 a month Result !!!!  Might wait to see what glitches come with the i 4 .
> Will try the new software on my 3gs first and see what gives ! :wink:


You should get more than £350, well, I just got £320 on eBay for my 16GB 3GS.

I'll use the money to buy PAYG, to continue on current contract instead of starting a new one.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Those prices for the 3GS will drop when the new one is on sale.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

o2 tariffs announced (no phone prices yet though) http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html

Interesting to see that they have finally capped data to ensure they no longer cripple their network!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

There is no mention of MMS pic messages counting as 4 SMS messages like the previous iphone contracts....

If they tried to charge me 20p per MMS i would be off! I send millions. Bad news if that's the case....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

So would this be better than my 5146?


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

As a gold customer I can upgrade from my 3g 3 months early so I can order on the 25th June :wink:


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> o2 tariffs announced (no phone prices yet though) http://shop.o2.co.uk/new-iphone/tariffs.html
> 
> Interesting to see that they have finally capped data to ensure they no longer cripple their network!


good job i got my simplicity 30 day sim with unlimited data when i did 

Tariffs dont look very generous.........


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hilly10 said:


> As a gold customer I can upgrade from my 3g 3 months early so I can order on the 25th June :wink:


Dont wait til the 25th they wil be sold out ! they are available on the 24th  Be quick or Luke will have his first !! You know you want one Luke :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2010)

the stig said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > As a gold customer I can upgrade from my 3g 3 months early so I can order on the 25th June :wink:
> ...


Not a chance now i've seen the contracts.

It would cost me a fortune in picture messages. Rather keep them included in my texts and have unlimited data thanks :wink:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I will definitely be getting one as soon as I can get my grubby little hands on one.

Orange have me on high priority


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Im off to the Trafford center tomorrow . O2 shop and Apple shop to see what the deals are . Mate at work has offered me £400 for my crappy 3gs 32gb. :lol: i love it really. :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Vodafone customers (and potential customers) can look forward to a planned Monday announcement.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

manphibian said:


> There is no mention of MMS pic messages counting as 4 SMS messages like the previous iphone contracts....
> 
> If they tried to charge me 20p per MMS i would be off! I send millions. Bad news if that's the case....


Yep, looks like it'll be 20p per MMS (if you're taking a new contract/upgrade that is).

If the MMS' that you send are to other iPhone users, just download free apps like Ping, which will use your data and not messages.

Roll on Tuesday to pre order a PAYG


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

C.J said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > There is no mention of MMS pic messages counting as 4 SMS messages like the previous iphone contracts....
> ...


nope, no good. I'll be clinging onto this contract for as long as i can! I love pic messages! for example, today i've sent 5 pictures to 8 mates. That's cost me nothing as it's counted in my 500 texts.... If i changed to a new iphone contract that would have cost me £8.00 ! and that's not a particularly unusual day....


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

manphibian said:


> C.J said:
> 
> 
> > manphibian said:
> ...


well you might aswell upgrade because i've heard that your mates don't appreciate you sending pictures of your old chap 10 times a day :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> manphibian said:
> 
> 
> > C.J said:
> ...


but it's a really nice one!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

So how does this FaceTime work?As far as I can see you only need a WiFi connection no phone network so no call charges?Is that right.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

LUKE -your post is useless without pics :lol:


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> LUKE -your post is useless without pics :lol:


there's plenty of pics alright!

add him on the ps3 and see what he sends you :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Aw damn I don't own any consoles, not my thing.
Maybe he'll send me one by pm, the suspense us killing me :lol:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

pas_55 said:


> So how does this FaceTime work?As far as I can see you only need a WiFi connection no phone network so no call charges?Is that right.


At the moment it's set up to work over WiFi only, as the networks aren't ready for the data it'll use.

So as long as you and your contact is in a WiFi hotspot you can use it, which is free.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

sniper-sam said:


> LUKE -your post is useless without pics :lol:


ok, here you go......

must warn you, it's a pretty big cock:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

WOW that cock is massive!!! :lol:


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

I can pre order on the 15th june but who do i contact? o2 directly or the carphonwe warehouse or apple.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

carlf said:


> I can pre order on the 15th june but who do i contact? o2 directly or the carphonwe warehouse or apple.


Who ever you want. Are you buying a contract or PAYG?

I'm buying PAYG so I'll be ordering from Apple tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

carlf said:


> I can pre order on the 15th june but who do i contact? o2 directly or the carphonwe warehouse or apple.


I'm guessing it will be Carphone Warehouse if you bought through them. I always 'thought' I was an O2 customer as I'm on their network, but I just sent a text to find out my contract end date (which is this month sometime) and received a message saying "You're not an O2 customer".

Interesting.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Kell said:


> carlf said:
> 
> 
> > I can pre order on the 15th june but who do i contact? o2 directly or the carphonwe warehouse or apple.
> ...


O2 have 2 different departments, o2 directly and o2 through carphone warehouse, very dumb setup but it is what it is!


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

Guess it'll be the carphone warehouse then as that's where I took my current o2 contract out but i'm now out of my contract period so does that mean I could go elsewhere?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

carlf said:


> Guess it'll be the carphone warehouse then as that's where I took my current o2 contract out but i'm now out of my contract period so does that mean I could go elsewhere?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! in theory you could stay with o2 if you wanted to and go to them directly instead of through carphone warehouse


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Been to the O2 shop today and they tell me that they have no Tarrifs at the moment to issue with the i4 . Wouldn't surprise me if they come up with some hefty new contracts with the new phone ! .


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

They're on page 4 matey :wink:


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm liking the vodafone package better! I would imagine 02 will change theirs or there will be a few people deciding on vodafone too! This has yet to be confirmed though! Anyone know what time tomorrow ordering starts?

http://www.geeky-gadgets.com/vodafone-a ... 6-04-2010/


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Why the stupidly long contracts..
With technology changing at the pace it is today, surely there will be even better hardware on the market in the next 10 months..


----------



## carlf (Aug 25, 2009)

Just been on apple store and the price for a sim free 16gb iphone4 is from £499 while the 32gb is from £599 :-0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just tried pre-ordering one of these, and the website seems down. Any one having the same probs? :?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Wot no white.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

dooka said:


> Why the stupidly long contracts..


To make sure they get back the money you haven't paid for the phone.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Just tried pre-ordering one of these, and the website seems down. Any one having the same probs? :?


Yep, managed to order one but was early this morning, the pages were hanging for ages and thought they were about to time out but eventually went through. The site has been up and down a few times since.

Got a slighter bigger problem of getting the new micro sim card from T-mobile (Assuming it does actually arrive on the 24th). Just rang a store and their customer service and neither of them had a clue about it!


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Just tried pre-ordering one of these, and the website seems down. Any one having the same probs? :?
> ...


There are guides on Youtube showing you how to cut your current SIM card down to size! Back it up first though!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

citrix20 said:


> There are guides on Youtube showing you how to cut your current SIM card down to size! Back it up first though!


Yep... but not my preferred solution!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Ordered mine first thing from Apple (SIM FREE).

I'm keeping an eye on PAYG prices too, to see if they are cheaper, then will cancel the pre-order.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

carlf said:


> Just been on apple store and the price for a sim free 16gb iphone4 is from £499 while the 32gb is from £599 :-0


That is a ridiculous amount


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

You think thats expensive. people are buying them on eBay for £700-£800 for the 32gb ones!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

jbell said:


> carlf said:
> 
> 
> > Just been on apple store and the price for a sim free 16gb iphone4 is from £499 while the 32gb is from £599 :-0
> ...


Believe that's cheaper than what the 3GS was initially selling for!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Going to wait for 32gb,16gb is not enough for me.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

As an aside, If anybody has a 16gb 3GS in mint condition on Vodafone that they are wanting rid of so they can upgrade to a 4, let me know via PM. I have a friend who has cash waiting.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> As an aside, If anybody has a 16gb 3GS in mint condition on Vodafone that they are wanting rid of so they can upgrade to a 4, let me know via PM. I have a friend who has cash waiting.


maybe


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > carlf said:
> ...


16GB was £449 on release last year


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

pas_55 said:


> Going to wait for 32gb,16gb is not enough for me.


Will black iPhone4 32GB be available at the 24th June launch?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

rabTT said:


> pas_55 said:
> 
> 
> > Going to wait for 32gb,16gb is not enough for me.
> ...


It was, seems like all sold now, Apple store no longer reserving. Now quoting 2nd July.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

John C said:


> rabTT said:
> 
> 
> > pas_55 said:
> ...


True, however I've ordered one for delivery (24th delivery mine shows) and one for collection on the 24th from Sheffield.

Their site now shows the 2nd for delivery, they must have had a few orders today.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> As an aside, If anybody has a 16gb 3GS in mint condition on Vodafone that they are wanting rid of so they can upgrade to a 4, let me know via PM. I have a friend who has cash waiting.


PM'd


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Delivery is on the 2nd July now so these must be popular! If anyone pre-ordered one and doesn't want to go through with the purchase could they let me know.. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I've been holding off a pre-order, waiting on the networks releasing their pricing.

Of the 5 networks (6 if you include Tesco now), only ONE (O2) appears to have formally released pricing information.

Since the phone needs a micro-sim, buying it from Apple "Sim Free" is stil going to need some work from the carriers, or some potentially damaging "DIY" to chop your SIM down.

Since I don't want to go with O2 (I'd prefer to keep my T-Mobile contract running, as it is half-price, or switch networks altogether, without O2's tight data cap) I have to wait for the carriers to announce their packages and open their pre-orders.

Just daft.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

if you are on T-Mobile friends and family, you will lose the discount if you try to upgrade to an iPhone. I am on Flext 75 (the one with international calls included) and having spoken to my friend who works for t-mobile there is absolutely no way he can swing it for me.

So, I bought one offline for delivery on the 24th, and will sell my current 3GS and HTC Desire which I will take as my upgrade to pay for it.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

2 sheets of glass with a steel frame it's not going to bounce is it


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> if you are on T-Mobile friends and family, you will lose the discount if you try to upgrade to an iPhone. I am on Flext 75 (the one with international calls included) and having spoken to my friend who works for t-mobile there is absolutely no way he can swing it for me.
> 
> So, I bought one offline for delivery on the 24th, and will sell my current 3GS and HTC Desire which I will take as my upgrade to pay for it.


As an ex-employee (well, contractor!) my contract is still on F&F - and I could always take the option of switching to a rolling contract, sim-only plan and buy the iPhone elsewhere. I'm already using an iPhone 3G on TMUK and have been since it was released on PAYG.

If I lose the F&F discount, then I'm as likely to port out and go elsewhere as I've no real ties with TMUK anymore.

But until the other networks release their plans, I can't even choose what's best. So annoying.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I guess thats where I am stuck. In the long run, no matter what, I dont think I can get the deal I am on now.

£575 a month to use on anything including International calls and texts for £37.50 a month

which is the same as:

2875 Mins, 5750 Texts, 2875 MMS, 1400 odd mins International or a mixture of the lot...

I too am ex t-mobile (contractor) so got the discount a long time back, I can change tariff but the flext has worked out the best for me as I am never doing the same thing every month with regards to phone usage.

The discount now only lasts 1 year of the contract, and then has to be applied again if needed if you tried to get F+F now.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Orange have just announced their pricing for the phone

http://iphone.orange.co.uk/plans/#iphone-plans


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hmmm I need to find out, then, if the F&F will apply to a sim-only, flexible contract as that might be my best option.

However, I was also looking to upgrade my lad's phone to an iPhone (he's had a G1 since launch, so is right at the end of his 18 month contract now) and keep his F&F too.

Having had him on F&F, paying a reasonable 1/2 price line rental, I'm not suddenly going to take the hit of paying double for the line rental, so he'll either have to take a hit in the number of minutes / texts he gets, or put some more of his own cash up front to get it.

Again, I can't even tell what's the best option until the damn pricing is released!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

They are basically charing sim free prices for the payg handsets !!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> They are basically charing sim free prices for the payg handsets !!!


That's to be expected. There's not much revenue in PAYG for the mobile operators, and no need to subsidise the handset.

Why would they sell a handset at a "loss" which they would not get a revenue stream from?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

im glad i didnt wait for pricing now, £499 on the 16gb doesnt sound too bad especially when its sim free!

Roll on 24th June! Just need to work out how to cut my sim card now!

PS: Shameless Plug, but a mint 1 month old 3GS is up for sale in the for sale section :roll:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/MICRO-SIM-CAR...cessories_RL&hash=item5888326bf4#ht_500wt_928
:wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Apple website isn't even allowing people to reserve & collect now. Only to prchase online for 2nd July delivery...


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Apple website isn't even allowing people to reserve & collect now. Only to prchase online for 2nd July delivery...


Ouch! I may end up selling one of my pre-orders on release :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm glad i've got one on reserve now then! :twisted:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

C.J said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Apple website isn't even allowing people to reserve & collect now. Only to prchase online for 2nd July delivery...
> ...


 Sell it to me, the missus now wants one, now she has seen what it looks like! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Orange's price plans now released... :lol:

Still waiting on Voda, TMUK and 3 - and as pre-orders started yesterday, and as the devices are being snapped up before they can be manufactured, I wonder if any carriers are actually going to have their own stock?!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just heard that apparently presold 600k units yesterday! Which no doubt means there is going to be a stock shortage!

May look to sell mine swing as t mob are probably going to take until July to sort out the Micro sims


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Is everyone certain that on launch day the iPhone's from the Apple shop will be unlocked and you can simply go and buy one and put your sim card in it?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Is everyone certain that on launch day the iPhone's from the Apple shop will be unlocked and you can simply go and buy one and put your sim card in it?


Yes and no. Apple have said that their iPhones (sold sim-free, online or from the store) will be unlocked.

Whether carriers will be selling them locked/unlocked, or whether they will be officially unlockable hasn't yet been said.

HOWEVER, you will not just be able to put your (existing) sim card in it without cutting it up.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

When is Vodafone announcing anything?


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

As long as it is unlocked from the Apple store. I want to put my international sim in the phone for when I travel as the international data charges are horrific!

Re cutting the sim card down, Im probably going to buy a sim card cutting tool off fleebay which I posted in a thread further up.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> When is Vodafone announcing anything?


We finished the emails this morning for the announcement. So expect something very soon.

Without going into too much detail, there are specific reasons why the Network Operators have not opened Pre-orders as of yet!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up Kev!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > When is Vodafone announcing anything?
> ...


I'm curious!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Info now out http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/iphone/pricing.html

Just ordered my microsim, being sent today should get it on Monday, result!

Be in the queue at 8am next Thursday!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

kmpowell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > When is Vodafone announcing anything?
> ...


Well dont go into too much detail then ! Just givs us the specific reasons  Come on Kev you know you want to :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

the stig said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


The bottom line is stock. As I mentioned at the start of this thread I thought it would be highly unlikely that we would see the iPhone 4 in June for all, and the reports being touted around today would appear this to be the case. Apple sold 600k sim-free units on the first day and massively underestimated demand. The networks were going to open pre-orders the next day but Apple told them all the stock levels had changed and they could no longer have their initial ordered allocation. In a bid not to piss off customers the networks have not opened preorders and instead are awaiting updates from Apple.

O2 are going to offer handsets to existing customers only until the end of July and it's likely the other networks will follow.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats true about O2 . Ive been in to the store today and asked about stock and they say the same Kev . Limited and only existing customers . Ive put my name down for mine . :wink:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

glad i ordered mine directly from apple. mine has a delivery date of 24th june


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Me too. Apple seem to have cut out their reserve and collect policy by the looks of things and delivery now online is 14th July!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I've got the day booked off on Thursday to go and line up before opening att he Local O2 shop. See what happens :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I asked a similar question today and was told that they open at 0900 but if you want to q from 0730 not
sure I want it that bad


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

Is it Thursday yet? Mine is still showing not shipped but delivers 24th June!


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I can't believe people are paying nearly £200 more for these phones on eBay, instead of waiting 3 weeks.

But, if I can make a few quid off impatient people


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

For the people awaiting Vodafone news/details - all I can say is watch the online site tomorrow/Friday.

It's planned for Thurs AM (but I would expect to see it in the evening, or Friday morning at the very latest!), and it's gonna be a biggy! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> For the people awaiting Vodafone news/details - all I can say is watch the online site tomorrow/Friday.
> 
> It's planned for Thurs AM (but I would expect to see it in the evening, or Friday morning at the very latest!), and it's gonna be a biggy! :wink:


Which one is it, "tomorrow", Thursday or Friday? :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just got an email from Apple sayng it has shipped, delivered to my door... B0ll0cks to queuing! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just had an email from T-Mobile

We just wanted to reassure you that you'll be able to order your iPhone 4 soon! It's hard to wait for such a tasty piece of kit, but bear with us, it'll be worth the wait.

And remember, you'll be part of the UK's best smartphone network. It's official - we were voted Best Network at the Smartphone Essentials Readers Awards 2009.

Thanks again - you'll be having fun with your iPhone 4 soon.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Is that a bought one or on contract??


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Contract


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

ive been round the shops this morning trying to weed out a good deal, going for 24 month contract, cos there not going to release a new one anytime soon, then it will proberly be a 4gs.

orange and O2 seem to be similar offering phone for 119, with 600 mins, unl text, and 500mb data
vodaphone, want the same money for 300 mins, and 169 for the phone, trying to justify it by offering 1gb of data

the people in the 3 shop were the most unhelpful people ever, they couldnt even tell me when they were getting it, only i should be able to find out tarriffs tomorrow.

ive had a good look at my last 18 month bills, and ive never used more the 300mb of data so being capped at 500 isnt ever going to be a problem

(i use mine loads and normally end up about 100mb a month)


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Does anyone have a 32gb ordered they don't want? Surprise surprise the misus wants one...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

cyberface said:


> ive been round the shops this morning trying to weed out a good deal


According to Engadget, Tescos are offering the best deal:

http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/23/tesco-mobile-announces-cheapest-uk-iphone-4-tariffs-yet/


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2010)

cyberface said:


> ive been round the shops this morning trying to weed out a good deal, going for 24 month contract, cos there not going to release a new one anytime soon, then it will proberly be a 4gs.


interesting prophecy..... I would suggest that the improvements this year are minimal, and the iphone this time next year will be massively improved! If not, then the android phones will be


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Not long now.

I hope mine arrives first thing, but most deliveries are afternoon here


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hmmm...

Reception issues, yellow patches on the screen,

Not sounding good already:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=947618

and:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=947585


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > For the people awaiting Vodafone news/details - all I can say is watch the online site tomorrow/Friday.
> ...


This morning - EVERYBODY (not just existing customers) can buy as of now!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Was that the big news?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Makes him feel important


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Was that the big news?


It was for people who weren't existing customers on o2.

Stock levels are non-existent, so if you were quick, you'd have got one.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Mine was in enfield at around 4:30am, so i should be getting it delivered soon


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm in the office, and glance out the window at every car / van that drives past.

Also, sold my spare pre-order for £699+P&P (£200 over RRP) crazy people. Will collect this evening and post.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> jiggyjaggy said:
> 
> 
> > Was that the big news?
> ...


Sorry I didn't mean it to sound cynical, but Im surprised the networks have not responded to Apple offering it for sim free so easily, as from what I hear from friends/colleagues etc more people seem to be happy to go down the sim free route rather than sign hefty 24 month contracts etc.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jiggyjaggy said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > jiggyjaggy said:
> ...


Not a problem, the key thing here is that not everybody has £600 sitting around, so spreading the cost in a contract is their only option - but more critically the networks were unable to respond because they did not know what stock levels were/are, and in many cases they still don't!

The fact O2 are offering to existing customers only, and Vodafone sold out in 26 minutes flat this am shows how limited stocks are.

There is only one winner out of all this, and that's Apple.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Just had a little play in my local o2 shop.It's okay nothing Wow about it not a lot thinner than my 3gs 32gb.Think I'll stick with that.


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine arrived an hour ago, looks lovely.

Will set up tonight when I have time.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

mine is still showing out for delivery. Last time UPS delivered here, it was at around 1pm... Still patiently waiting!


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Judging by all the excitement I guess no one have a reservation order or online order they do not need? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

Well I was hoping to wander into a Vodafone store with my credit card this weekend and walk out with my wife signed up to a £30 per month contract and a white or black iPhone 4 32 Gb for £269 down. However, the Vodafone online shop is saying they're sold out and to register for details of new stock in a few weeks.

If Apple Computer Corp. knew from all the advance orders how many were required, why didn't they supply more stock for 'walk in' customers to meet demand.

What a joke.

Doug


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

It is all a marketing gimmick, keeping the stock below what is actually required makes people want it more!

I am loving mine. No screen issues, although this reception issue is present, but you have to try really hard for it to lose reception...

I was out earlier this evening with AdamRRS and I decided to check the video performance in dusk lighting conditions, and I must say, without the light, it does really well! with the light it is better but its crazy how well this phone performs in every way!

Check it out:






edit:
it has just uploaded so may still be processing on youtube but will be up shortly...


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Very good quality indeed


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the new screen and feels a bit faster to run certain things but not a huge gamechanger IMHO.

Also is it just me but this doesn't seem as nice to hold and constantly feels like it's about to slip out of my hand!

Wouldn't like to see the consequence when it does!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

amiTT said:


> It is all a marketing gimmick, keeping the stock below what is actually required makes people want it more!


Apple would rather be selling phones than getting a little bit of PR from a story about being out of stock. I know someone on the inside and they have definitely run out (and not artificially). The fact that the white model has hit manufacturing problems will have put a massive dent in their capacity.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Spandex said:


> amiTT said:
> 
> 
> > It is all a marketing gimmick, keeping the stock below what is actually required makes people want it more!
> ...


The supply problem is because of what I stated at the start of this thread. There is a HUGE shortage of the A4 processor that goes into the new iPhone and also the iPad. Apple had to put the iPad on backorder (it's now a 10 day backorder minimum) and move the designated iPad processors into iPhone production, just to fulfil the launch day demand.

The operators are getting updates every 48 hours on stock levels from Apple, but from what I've been told there's simply no supply and it will be dribs & drabs for at least the next month.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thank heavens I got mine when I did then


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm eligable for an upgrade 6th July - I hope O2 don't have stock issues then :?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

a few of my friends have ordered theirs from o2 on Wedsnesday, and they are arriving monday, confirmations came through today so there is hope!

I just got a case from carphone warehouse: http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/phone- ... 4-GRAPHITE

with the case on, there is no sign of this signal issue at all, but as mentioned in my previous post, you do have to try really hard for it to lose reception completely...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ordered mine and my daughters over the phone as normal upgrades yesterday midday they landed 11.O'Clock this morning well happy. Great service o2 well I am a platinum customer  I am also loving the phone


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Just heard the news.

"Apple has issued a press release: don't hold the lower left hand corner of the iPhone because it can reduce the signal strength".

Don't hold the phone you can't actually buy because Apple can't meet demand in a certain position because your signal strength will be depleted.

WTF? Steve Jobs = Joey Deacon

Or, put mathematically, Far Eastern electronics > American electronics for all reasonably practicable applications

Doug


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

I must have been a lucky one, I queued up for 10 mins, walked in and picked up my new iPhone 4.

What makes it good is that the HD video will come in handy for a track day, what makes it bad is there aren't many cases or screen mounts yet!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

See AMI post above ref cases ^


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Does anyone know when the white one is due for release? Maybe i've just missed the update.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> See AMI post above ref cases ^


Hmm I would hardly call 3 cases much of a choice, I picked up the Griffin one with the plastic back, at £20 its a bit of a pee take but will be better when Belkin release the Vue cases, they look really good!

I heard a story yesterday from one of the apple team that I lady waited on her own for 8 hours (overnight) to get an iphone and refused to leave the queue to go toilet for a number 2 so she.. well you get the idea !! how desperate must she been to get one, thats going to the extreeme, like the guy that queued up from Monday too!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

sniper-sam said:


> Does anyone know when the white one is due for release?


Apparently it's end of July at the very very earliest (but if I were a betting man I would expect to see it Mid august). Orange are trying to get a limited time exclusive on it, but due to the delays its likely to be available across all networks at the same time.

Latest I heard today was that all the available UK stock has now been delivered from Apple, and all iPhone 4's are now on Backorder until the end of July. So what there's left available out there will be it for a while.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, after my Apple scepticism, we went into the Vodafone store at Fort Kinnaird this morning and spoke to a very helpful and knowledgeable woman and we went for the iPhone 4, 32 Gb (black I presume but I don't recall her asking us) on a £30 pcm contract with 300 anytime minutes, unlimited SMS, 1 Gb/month data downloads and (a bonus I wasn't aware of), unlimited Vodafone to Vodafone calls!

Delivery estimated at 2-4 days so are expecting it before next Saturday ideally. My wife is migrating from a PAYT Samsung slide phone so has a lot to get used to, but I'm sure she'll cope!

Doug


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Well done Steve Jobs, and your attitude towards designing a phone for right handed people


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

just got this from another forum, make sure you get your phones protected  

more here http://blog.convery.me.uk/?p=23


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I very much doubt that falling off a coffee table in a jacket done that. Maybe he forgot to add that when it fell a woman in a stilletto walked on it.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

pas_55 said:


> 2 sheets of glass with a steel frame it's not going to bounce is it


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol: mmm bouncy! Making a phone from glass... hardly a sensible design choice. The bare steel antennae are also a design classic, and perhaps why Apple have recently been advertising for antenna engineers.


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

woooo mines on order


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Has anyone got a good case they can recommend?

Not too sure I like the one Amit suggested...


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

LOL, I have just bought a new case, called the Incipio Feather. This is what I had on my 3GS, minimal case, minimal protection, but keeps the size and feel of the phone so its spot on for me!

Comes with 2 screen protectors too, so you have most of the phone covered in your pocket: http://www.myincipio.com/product/IPHONE ... one-4.html

Unfortunately they are not that easy to get hold of in the UK yet hence why I went for that Griffin case, it was better than nothing for the two weeks I have had the phone. I found a matte black one on eBay for £17 which is exactly what I was looking for anyway!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks matey, that look pukka!

will try and get hold of one


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Loads of those Incipio ones on the bay, just ordered myself one, thanks for the info


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> Loads of those Incipio ones on the bay, just ordered myself one, thanks for the info


Me Too


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally Switcheasy have put up their first case:

http://www.switcheasy-europe.com/produc ... Phone4.php

I had a couple of their cases for the 3G which lasted very well indeed, but mainly their screen protectors are fantastic, had it fitted with not a single scratch to the protector let along the screen for 18 months without replacing it!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Nem said:


> Finally Switcheasy have put up their first case:
> 
> http://www.switcheasy-europe.com/produc ... Phone4.php
> 
> I had a couple of their cases for the 3G which lasted very well indeed, but mainly their screen protectors are fantastic, had it fitted with not a single scratch to the protector let along the screen for 18 months without replacing it!


Sold! Just ordering one


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Bollox not available yet? Cant see where on the site you can get hold of it?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Bollox not available yet? Cant see where on the site you can get hold of it?


I found that last night when trying to get one. I think my others came off amazon or ebay in the first place, so might just have to sit tight till I can find one.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The incipio one does look very similar and is available on eBay.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Just got a reply:



> Hi Joss,
> 
> SwitchEasy NUDE iPhone 4 cases should be available for sale very soon, we're just waiting for stocks to arrive at our dispatch centre in Europe.
> 
> ...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sniper-sam said:


> The incipio one does look very similar and is available on eBay.


I ordered the incipio one from amazon yesterday and its just arrived.... 

Will get the Switcheasy in a couple of colours too when theyre available.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Can anyone recommend any good apps?

got sky+ remote record which is cool, anything else?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

J55TTC said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > The incipio one does look very similar and is available on eBay.
> ...


So whats it like? Hopefully mine will arrive tomorrow.
Does it add much bulk to the phone?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

sniper-sam said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


Not really, quite nice but doesnt look as good fitting as the switcheasy one.

Comes with a micro towel, a squeegy and 2 screen protectors. Im very fussy with getting air bubbles under the screen protectors but these fit absolutely perfectly, just a slight bubble around the front camera lens but no biggie.

Quite happy


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

You can now order from switcheasy for the iphone 4 

http://www.switcheasy-europe.eu/shop/in ... one-4.html


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

J55TTC said:


> You can now order from switcheasy for the iphone 4
> 
> http://www.switcheasy-europe.eu/shop/in ... one-4.html


Just ordered mine


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yup I ordered a black and a clear as I couldnt make up my mind ...


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> Yup I ordered a black and a clear as I couldnt make up my mind ...


Did you choose standard delivery?

Also - payment with credit card safe....its all in German?!?


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

damn, another case, that will make 3! i want a clear one I think!

as for the bubble around the camera, that went away on mine after 2 days!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ordered a clear one, didn't click into the category tho so didn't see the black one till you've mentioned it.

Will see how the clear one looks first and might have another at some point.


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

Nem said:


> Ordered a clear one, didn't click into the category tho so didn't see the black one till you've mentioned it.
> 
> Will see how the clear one looks first and might have another at some point.


I don't actually see an option to select the black one although it does make reference to it :?


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

CraigW said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Ordered a clear one, didn't click into the category tho so didn't see the black one till you've mentioned it.
> ...


Found it! Having a mad moment. Ordered


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

I've just been given a refund but gives no reason why?

Will have to phone them on Monday.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Video Review of this case here:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Does anyone know if they will still let your iphone work in a bose sound dock? The incipio case is a bit thick and wont allow the phone to dock properly. You have to take the incipio off everytime you put the i4 in the bose sound dock


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

J55TTC said:


> Does anyone know if they will still let your iphone work in a bose sound dock? The incipio case is a bit thick and wont allow the phone to dock properly. You have to take the incipio off everytime you put the i4 in the bose sound dock


i had that problem with my docking station, wouldn't dock correctly with cover on :x


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Just felt like going for it and snipped my sim card down to a micro sim card and put in my new iphone 4 which turned up today. I have to say it is sooo much faster than the 3G (note note the 3GS, I never had that, didn't think of it an enough of a change). I am really impressed. Great screen. Well done Apple. 8)


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

J55TTC said:


> I've just been given a refund but gives no reason why?
> 
> Will have to phone them on Monday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Any resolve? I want to order the clear case.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

I have to say the image quality on the camera is great. took this photo earlier... bare in mind this is on the lowest email resolution :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I have to say the image quality on the camera is great. took this photo earlier... bare in mind this is on the lowest email resolution :roll:


Oh the irony.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Blame the forum not me :lol: It wont let me upload anything higher than 300kb!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Blame the forum not me :lol: It wont let me upload anything higher than 300kb!


That's not what I meant.

Nevermind.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

mcmoody said:


> J55TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I've just been given a refund but gives no reason why?
> ...


I've been told it was due to ordering through the us site... D'oh!

All sorted now, but not sure on delivery as I'm on holiday for 2 weeks

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

jiggyjaggy said:


> I have to say the image quality on the camera is great. took this photo earlier... bare in mind this is on the lowest email resolution :roll:


I too have been pretty impressed with the photo and video capabilities of the iPhone 4


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Got my 2 switcheasy cases a while ago and must say I'm not 100% happy.

Some of the corners are sharp, the cut outs aren't perfectly central and if the phone was dropped I think the case would break and would offer little to no protection.

I prefer the feel of the incipio but the fit of the switcheasy.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Why is everyone crying about this reception issue so much? I have had 5 bars of reception since I have had the phone for 4-5 days now.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

jiggyjaggy said:


> Why is everyone crying about this reception issue so much? I have had 5 bars of reception since I have had the phone for 4-5 days now.


There genuinely isnt an issue as such, Yep you will lose a few bars and the new update just basically shifts the dBs to make it look like it has signal but I think this issue only affect people in poor signal areas. I havent had any problems but I can see it lose bars!

A 20p fix thou for a £500 phone is pretty poor and! Im sue eBay is going to be flooded with people who havent got a problem getting the case for free and selling it.

I have the slimmer Griffin case which is better than the bumper but never used it so its still in the box.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

The switcheasy case has "one-upped" the incipio as it works perfectly in the bose sound dock


----------

